

Ask HN: If you were starting a new service, where would you host it? - ry0ohki

There are so many options these days in the cloud, I was curious what the consensus is here on HN, if you have any pros or cons of specific services I'd love to hear that too.  Rackspace Cloud?  EC2?  Something else?
======
aeden
Linode has been good for us. Reasonably priced and an easy interface for
managing instances. If you need your own hardware then Newservers is good as
well since you pay for dedicated hardware on per hour rate.

------
drewda
I used to use Slicehost but now start all my new projects on Linode, which
I've found to have a faster network pipe and to be a better value at the $20
price point.

Here's a useful survey of where different YCombinator start-ups host:
<http://jpf.github.com/domain-profiler/ycombinator.html?2010>

------
tlack
I'm also very happy with Linode. Similar enough to regular hosting that it's
quick to set up (no worries about AMIs, etc), cheap, fast, and there are
always plenty of extra instances available should you need to scale quickly.

------
thmzlt
I have tried the Rackspace Cloud, but I prefer the VPS solution from Linode
(<http://linode.com>).

------
david_shaw
I switched from a shady VPS host that wasn't suitable for any real hosting to
Linode a few months ago.

My site only gets ~10k hits per day (a lot less stress than many other
services), but it's been rock solid so far.

------
jeffmould
Another vote for Linode here. Have used Amazon EC2 as well, but for the price
you can't beat Linode. Their documentation is awesome and their support is
extremely helpful in answering questions.

------
slig
Another vote for linode here. I have three VPSs there and their host never
went down. The network is never lagged and the only time I opened a support
ticket was to ask if I could donate my account from a deal from appsumo to a
friend.

------
svmegatron
I've had great luck with both heroku and slicehost. I am trying out Duostack
now, and it looks pretty awesome so far.

------
HackrNwsDesignr
Does anyone have a good tutorial link to switching from a regular vps host to
something like amazon ec2 or linode?

~~~
tasaro
This works for switching to Linode: [http://library.linode.com/linode-
platform/migration/migrate-...](http://library.linode.com/linode-
platform/migration/migrate-server-to-linode)

